# Thyoid nodules getting worse?



## Alexis8368 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello: I had a follow-up sono of my thyroid on 3/24/11.

This FU was due to back in May of 2010, I had an FNA of a 1.2cm nodule on my left lobe, which was found negative for malignant cells. Favor nodular goiter.

The results from the 3/24/11 scan are as follows:

The thyroid gland is enlarged, R/T measures 5.4x1.6x2.4cm. The LT measures 5.7x1.9x2.2cm. The isthmus measures .33cm in AP dimension.

Multiple bilateral thyroid nodules are demonstrated.

Right lobe: there is a calcified lower pole nodule measuring 6mm, a hypoechoic mid to lower pole nodule measuring .3x.3x.3cm and a complex cystic mid pole nodule measuring .6x.4x.5cm.

Left lobe: there is evidence of a solid hypoechoic mid pole nodule measuring

1.0x.9x1.4cm. A heterogeneous mid to lower pole predominately solid nodule measuring 1.4x1.0x1.4cm and a cystic mid to upper pole left nodule measuring .7x.4x.8cm.

Impression:

Enlarged thyroid gland with multiple bilateral cystic and solid nodules. Clinical correlation and follow-up recommended.

What I would like is an interpretation of the above sono. I have to find a new endo as the one that I had last year didnt even want to do the FNA, he just said to follow up in a year, so my medical doctor ordered the FNA.

From doing some online research, which I am aware is not all accurate- I am concerned with the hard nodules, the calcification and the term 'hypoechoic'.

So far, all of my related blood work has been within the normal range

and I am on no medication. I have a half sister that was diagnosed with Hashi. I have been gaining weight, and have some symptoms- but mostly just an annoying pulsing in my neck. Due to the weight gain I have tried to start exercising, but when I have done cardio- it feels as if my heart beat is going to explode in my neck, very uncomfortable.

I am 42 y.o female.

Please help.

Thank you~

[/B][/FONT]


----------

